# 80s Alternative MBTI



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Link here: http://oi57.tinypic.com/2prbpjk.jpg

Thoughts?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Morrissey always struck me as very Fi-ish.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l thought this was going to be an 80s inspired MBTI system.

Can we do that?

Ok, sounds great.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I only recognize Sting from that list. 


Do I have some catching up to do, in terms of music?


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Morrissey always struck me as very Fi-ish.


You're only saying that because you're an INFP...










!!!


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> I only recognize Sting from that list.
> 
> 
> Do I have some catching up to do, in terms of music?


Do you ever...


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting. Sting is not an ISFJ. I actually think Sting is an ISTP, like Bowie and Stipe and Mick Jagger possibly. I am from the school of thought that Se makes better artists. Annie Lennox is not an ISTJ. I think Debbie Harry being an ESTP is dead on. She is like Madonna. I can buy Belinda Carlisle as an ENFP. Boy George is interesting. Could be Fe or Fi.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Scootaloo said:


> Do you ever...


You have NO idea how lost I am in terms of music/my choice in music.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Interesting. Sting is not an ISFJ. I actually think Sting is an ISTP, like Bowie and Stipe and Mick Jagger possibly. I am from the school of thought that Se makes better artists. Annie Lennox is not an ISTJ. I think Debbie Harry being an ESTP is dead on. She is like Madonna. I can buy Belinda Carlisle as an ENFP. Boy George is interesting. Could be Fe or Fi.


Interesting...

Sting seems to have a pretty fluid personality. As for Michael Stipe an ISTP? This I find hard to believe. He is very motivated by morals and raw ideas.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> You have NO idea how lost I am in terms of music/my choice in music.


I could always help! It's my one joy in life! :O


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Scootaloo said:


> I could always help! It's my one joy in life! :O



You think you can, O brave one? 
I don't even listen to lyrics but to just the tune. I mean, tove lo's song is stuck in my head but I can't tell you what it's about (besides being/staying high) or recall majority of the lyrics lol.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> You think you can, O brave one?
> I don't even listen to lyrics but to just the tune. I mean, tove lo's song is stuck in my head but I can't tell you what it's about (besides being/staying high) or recall majority of the lyrics lol.


Try Yaz's "Situation" and tell me what you think :happy:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Scootaloo said:


> Try Yaz's "Situation" and tell me what you think :happy:


6/10 in tune likeness- scale. 
Ask me what's the song is about and I can't tell you.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I dig this song btw. Why? I have no idea lol.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> I dig this song btw. Why? I have no idea lol.


You should PM me


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Scootaloo said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Sting seems to have a pretty fluid personality. As for Michael Stipe an ISTP? This I find hard to believe. He is very motivated by morals and raw ideas.


STP are very fluid. They meet with NFJ there. They are tribal, and people persons. ISTP make great artists, because they hold it in.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> STP are very fluid. They meet with NFJ there. They are tribal, and people persons. ISTP make great artists, because they hold it in.


I dunno... something about it seems off. Give me a second to put my finger on it...

EDIT: Nope. Still can't figure it out. Gut feelings sometimes obscure logic.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Debbie Harry ESTP, definitely a yes. 
Sting ISFJ, ummm... No. Phil Collins seems like a better pick. 

Boy George... entirely off topic, but as a kid, I always loved watching him in all that makeup singing "I'm a man". That's awesome.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

monemi said:


> Debbie Harry ESTP, definitely a yes.
> Sting ISFJ, ummm... No. Phil Collins seems like a better pick.
> 
> Boy George... entirely off topic, but as a kid, I always loved watching him in all that makeup singing "I'm a man". That's awesome.


Phil Collins is a *great* pick for ISFJ. Nice one.


----------

